# hopping mice and plains rats



## Icarus (Jul 19, 2012)

I live in Newcastle NSW, and I was wondering about the availability of spinifex hopping mice and plains rats? I've done some research into their care and everything, and obviously i'd need a mammal license, but before I go get myself a setup and a license i wanted to know how easy it is to get a hold of them, what time of the year babies are available, if i would need to travel far from Newcastle, etc. Thankyou for anyone who can help!


----------



## yeahbutno (Jul 19, 2012)

Camosreptiles sells them, cheers

- ybn


----------



## saintanger (Jul 25, 2012)

petpages.com.au sometimes has them listed and i have seen them on gumtree too, or just google them under "spinifex hopping mice sale" or buy and add your area e.g. sydney


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 26, 2012)

They are opportunistic breeders in nature and can breed all year round but spring is the main breeding period.

Blue


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Nov 12, 2012)

*Smell*

Hi all I would like a Mitchell's Hopping Mouse as a pet I have a cage that is 80cm x 50cm x 50cm and my mum is worried about smell Do they smell and how many can I get I was thinking 2 plus what should I put in landscape wise?


----------

